# Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

Planung und Bau eines Koi-Teiches. 

Die Lage des Teiches 
Der Zierfischteich sollte so dicht wie möglich am Haus gelegen sein, damit wir unsere Lieblinge die Koi jeden Tag, auch bei Regenwetter, sehen und betreuen können. Außerdem ist die Technik in Hausnähe besser zu warten. Wenn Sie erst durch einen von Regen aufgeweichten Garten gehen müssen, um nach den Koi zu schauen und um zu füttern, macht es bald vielen Leuten keinen Spaß mehr. In Japan reichen manche Teiche teilweise bis in das Haus damit die Koi sich Schutz und wärme suchen können. Das erwirkt dann den Eindruck als lebe man auf einer Insel. 
Das ist eine ungewöhnliche und attraktive Lösung, bei kleinen Grundstücken, aber leider sehr aufwendig und kostenintensiv. 
Eine schöne und durchaus praktische Lösung ist, den Teich bis an die Terasse zu bauen, damit man einen bequemen Fütterrungs und beobachtungsplatz hat. 
Die Furcht vor Mücken muß nicht sein, da die Koi die Larven der mücken mit begeisterung fressen. Dagegen wachsen in jeder Regentonne ungehindert tausende von Mückenlarven heran - willkommendes Lebendfutter für die Koi! 
Noch ein Vorteil der Hausnähe ist die bessere Überwachung. 
Fischfeinde lassen sich meistens von der Nähe des Menschen abschrecken. 
Die Gefahr, das ein __ Graureiher Ihre Koi wildert, ist deshalb sehr gering. 
Der Teich sollte wenn möglich im Halbschatten liegen. 
Die Wasserqualität ist dadurch besser, weil sich nicht so viele Algen bilden, und die Farben der Koi werden bei einer guten Wasserqualität besser und brillianter. 
Bei vollsonniger Lage können Algen ein Problem werden, denn sie belasten das Wasser. 

Art und Größe des Teiches: 
Mindestvolumen: 
Koi können sehr groß werden, und brauchen deshalb viel Platz. 
Wer 10-15 Koi in seinem Teich halten möchte, sollte mit einer Mindestwassermenge von 15000 ltr. Volumen rechnen. 
Form des Teiches: 
Ideal wäre eine Form wie eine längliche Acht von ca. 6x3 m, mit senkrecht abfallenden Wänden und einer gleichmäßigen Tiefe von 1,5 m. 
So erhalten Sie ein Wasservolumen von ca. 25000 ltr., was bei einer so kleinen Teichfläche doch ganz beachtlich ist. 
Technische Ausstattung: 
Um eine guten Filterkreislauf zu gewährleisten, sollte man einen Oberflächenabsauger (Skimmer) und einen oder mehrere Bodenabläufe einbauen, die das verschmutzte Wasser zuerst in einen mechanischen und dann in einen biologischen Filter leiten. Im biologischen Filter sollte man eine Belüfftung mit einbauen, um die Filterbakterien ausreichend mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen. Am ende des Filters ist dann die Pumpenkammer, wo die Pumpe steht um das saubere Wasser in den Teich zu pumpen. 
Um auch wirklich alle Schmutzpartikel über den Bodenablauf in den Filter zu bekommen, sollte man darauf achten das eine kreisförmig angelegte Teichströmung angelegt wird. 
Um nicht ständig vor der Situation zu stehen den Teich vergrößern zu müssen, sollte man den Teich und den Filter von vornherein größer planen.Im übrigen kann man noch einen Ablauf in mittlerer höhe des Teichniveaus einbauen. Das hat den Vorteil, das man diesen Ablauf im Winter nutzen kann, damit das Teichwasser nicht zu stark umgewälzt wird und die Temperatur konstant bleibt. (diese Idee ist nicht von mir) 
Baumaterialien: 
Bei festem Untergrund, wie Lehm oder Ton, ist die günstigste Variante die Verwendung von Teichfolie (mindestens 1mm stark). 
Man sollte wenn es geht und finanziell machbar ist wegen der steilen Wände die Folie vor Ort zuschneiden lassen und direkt im Teich verschweißen lassen, damit keine Falten entstehen wo sich Schmutz und Bakterien sammeln können. 
Wenn der Untergrund aus losem Material wie Kies oder Sand besteht, muß der Teich betoniert werden. Hier sollte man sich an einen versierten Menschen für Gartenbau und Teichgestalltung wenden. Oder direkt an Fachleute für den Teichbau. 
Der verputzte Teich wird dann sauber mit einer Folie verkleidet. 
Die beste und teuerste Möglichkeit ist die Modellierung des Beckens aus glasfaserverstärktem Kunststoff (GFK). 
GFK ist extrem haltbar und benötigt keine Unterkonstruktion aus Beton. 
Außerdem können sie mit diesem Material ihren Vorstellungen freien Raum lassen da man damit alle Formen hinbekommt. 

Stephan


----------



## jolantha (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Habe diesen Satz mal oben rauskopiert ----- Ideal wäre eine Form wie eine längliche Acht von ca. 6x3 m, 

 mit SENKRECHT abfallenden Wänden und einer gleichmäßigen Tiefe von 1,5 m. ----

So ein  "Loch" möchte ich meinen Kois nicht zumuten. Meine Kois lieben ihre Flachwasserzonen, zum Sonnen, ausruhen und wohlfühlen. Ich finde man sollte öftermal " fischgerecht " bauen und nicnt immer nur
"menschgerecht ". 
Nachfolgend mal ein Wohlfühlbild
Gruß Anne


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Servus Anne

"Menschen gerecht" möchte ich so nicht stehenlassen .....

Diese Erkenntnis hat schon einen Sinn, die "Reinlichkeit" wird in so einer "8" schon sehr gefördert ... es sind kaum Gammelecken vorhanden, sofern die eingebrachte Strömung wirksam genug ist.

Ich bin ja auch eher einer der die Natürlichkeit forciert .... aber gewisse Grundregeln sollte man schon beachten


----------



## jolantha (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Guten morgen, Helmut,
vielleicht hätte ich hinter das " menschgerecht " dieses Smiley  setzen sollen, damit es nicht so ernst aufgenommen wird. Ich finde es auch absolut in Ordnung, wenn meine Bande den ganzen Tag arbeitet und ackert, um meine neu gesetzten Pflanzen auszubuddeln, und erst zufrieden sind, wenn sie auch `schwimmen`können.
Gruß aus dem nassen Niedersachsen, Anne


----------



## sascha73 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Vor das 1,5m  würde ich das Wort *mindestens* setzen , da 1,5m 

in vielen Gebieten von Deutschland nicht ausreichen um Koi dauerhaft 

ohne Wäremquell zu überwintern.

Bereiche in der Anlage von  min. 1,80 - 2,00 sind eigentlich empfehlenswert um einfach noch sicher sein zu können, das natürlich die Tiefe allein nicht garantiert das sie überleben ist klar.


Sascha


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Man darf nicht vergessen, das zwischen dem obigen Beitrag und heute  mehr als 7 Jahre neue Forenerfahrung liegen. Aber auch damals stand schon fest: KOI brauchen viel Platz.
Ansonsten stimnme ich Sascha und Anne aber vollkommen zu, aber die zwei "Gemeinden" wird es immer geben, die einen bevorzugen hochtechnische "Koi-Pools" in denen Sie alle Parameter schnell selber bestimmen können, andere überlassen wichtige Parameter lieber einem natuerlich eingefahrenen Teich und fahren damit sicher auch oft sehr gut. 

Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Servus

Die "Zwei Gemeinden" trennt hauptsächlich der Platz im Garten .....

Bei eingeschränkten Gartenverhältnissen kommt es eher zu einem Koi-Pool ....
Hingegen bei viel Platz ist der "Naturteich" öfter zu finden ....

Natürlich kann man das generell nicht zu 100% betrachten, aber in diese Richtung geht es ...

Ich denke es macht für die Koi keinen Unterschied ob Naturteich oder Koi-Pool, solange man auf die Bedürfnisse der Koi eingeht und versucht diese auch "Nachzustellen" .... Stichwort "Bodengrund", Flachwasserzonen, etc. .... ob jetzt die Tiefe 1,5m oder 2m oder mehr beträgt ..... alles eine Sache der Platzverhältnisse ....

Sascha du kennst sicher Hardy  ..... sein Teich ist wohl einzigartig, funktioniert aber anscheinend. Jürgen (Jürgen-b) hat auch eher einen "Seichten" Teich .....


----------



## sascha73 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Hardy und ich haben mehr gemeinsam als sich viele vorstellen können , den jeder 

von uns versucht seinen Weg was Koihaltung angeht zu gehen , ich kann das sehr gut akzeptieren

leider der Hardy nicht drum wird halt gern mal gekippelt.


Die Frage was ein Koi braucht und was nicht ist mühseelig zu diskutieren da gibt es unendliche Meinungen,

oft genug muß ich Anfeindungen über meine 365 Tage Inddorhaltung hinnehmen.


Sicher mag der koi mal an Pflanzen knappern sicher mag er auch mal im kies spielen, die Frage

ist wie fundamental das für den domestizierten Karpfen.. Koi wirklich ist.


Solange Koi noch in 5000ltr Pe- Becken  bei 80cm tiefe überwintert werden oder manche nachts die Pumpen auschalten um Strom zu sparen oder koi ganzjährig mit Brötchen und teichsticks gefüttert werden mach ich mir darum mehr sorgen als um Kies und Pflanzen.


Sascha der jetzt wahrscheinlich was losgetreten hat

als


----------



## toschbaer (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Jeder wie er es kann


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Servus Kichis, Servus Sascha



> Solange Koi noch in 5000ltr Pe- Becken bei 80cm tiefe überwintert werden oder manche nachts die Pumpen auschalten um Strom zu sparen oder koi ganzjährig mit Brötchen und teichsticks gefüttert werden mach ich mir darum mehr sorgen als um Kies und Pflanzen.



Voll unterschreib 

Bin der gleichen Meinung wie du 

Wir können nur "Gebetsmühlenartig" immer wieder appellieren ...... :beten


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Meine Koi lieben es auch, im Flachwasser zu dümpeln
und Steinchen zu lutschen, Pflanzen wurden noch
nie angerührt. Wenn die Wasserqualität perfekt ist
kann man sicher darauf verzichten Kois "steril" zu
halten, es sind ja doch immer noch Karpfen.

Zwei kurze Videos wie Kois auch leben könnten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-cdr1N0gTQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrifQSTwocU

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*



sascha73 schrieb:


> Sicher mag der koi mal an Pflanzen knappern sicher mag er auch mal im kies spielen, die Frage ist wie fundamental das für den domestizierten Karpfen.. Koi wirklich ist.
> 
> Solange Koi noch in 5000ltr Pe- Becken  bei 80cm tiefe überwintert werden oder manche nachts die Pumpen auschalten um Strom zu sparen oder koi ganzjährig mit Brötchen und teichsticks gefüttert werden mach ich mir darum mehr sorgen als um Kies und Pflanzen.



Fundamental sind für die Koi sicher erst mal die Existenzbedürfnisse wie z.B. Wasser, Atmen und Fressen. Aber allein mit Stillung dieser Existenzbedürfnisse sind ja Du und ich auch nicht zufrieden. 

... sich über katastrophalere Halungsbedingungen Sorgen zumachen schliesst, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, ja nicht aus, seinen eigenen Status Quo ständig in Frage zu stellen und ggf. noch weiter zu optimieren. 

Es ist natürlich immer leichter auf alle anderen zu zeigen, die noch schlechter sind. Aber das reicht ja nicht wirklich als Argument um z.B. den Verzicht auf Bodengrund und Pflanzen zu erklären.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Doedi (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Hallo,
unseren Teich haben wir genau nach diesen Kriterien gebaut.Senkrecht verlaufende Wände 2Meter tief.Faltenfrei 3mm HDPE veschweißt.Allerdings war uns auch wichtig das die Fische eine versteckmöglichkeit bekommen.Also wurde eine Art Fensterbank in 60cm tiefe auf einer Seite mit eingeplant,auf welcher jetzt Seerosen und ein paar andere Pflanzen ihren Platz gefunden haben.Der Hauptgrund für diese Form des Teiches war aber das Nachbars Katze und der __ Reiher keine Möglichkeit haben sich im Wasser zu bedienen.


----------



## sascha73 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Fundamental sind für die Koi sicher erst mal die Existenzbedürfnisse wie z.B. Wasser, Atmen und Fressen. Aber allein mit Stillung dieser Existenzbedürfnisse sind ja Du und ich auch nicht zufrieden.
> 
> ... sich über katastrophalere Halungsbedingungen Sorgen zumachen schliesst, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, ja nicht aus, seinen eigenen Status Quo ständig in Frage zu stellen und ggf. noch weiter zu optimieren.
> 
> ...





Man braucht  keine Argumente oder gar Erklärungen um den Verzicht von Bodengrund . Pflanzen oder sonst was zu rechtfertigen, katastophale Bedingungen wie ich sie oben angeführt haben vor zu schieben um von eigenen Mißständen abzulenken 
oder somit seine Anlage in ein besseres Licht zu rücken , habe ich sowieso nicht nötig.

Sascha


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Sascha, 
rechtfertigen musst Du Dich für Deine Anlage sowieso nicht ! Deine Anlage steht ja auch hier gar nicht zur Diskussion, sondern Merkmale eines Koi Teiches. Bodengrund und Pflanzen könnten z.B. solche Merkmale sein.

Weil auch so oft diskutiert wird
- welches ist das richtige Filtermedium ? Ist Ozon Segen oder Fluch für den Teich ? Kann ich den Filter optimieren, in dem ich das und das mache ? 
Ist doch auch die Frage legitim, ob ein Koi der gründeln kann nicht auch "glücklicher", "zufriedener" und gesünder ist... die Haltungsbeingungen im Ursprungsland der Koi (Japan) lassen eigentlich bereits darauf schliessen, sonst würde man auch dort einen so hochwertigen Exportartikel vielleicht nicht in Mudponds halten.
Ob man dann daraus ableitet, das ein Teich mit Bodengrund der ideale Koi Teich ist, liegt ja noch auf einer ganz anderen Hand, denn der Verzicht auf Bodengrund bietet je durchaus auch Vorteile. Hier wird dann jeder für sich abwägen müssen.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## jolantha (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Merkmale eines Koi-Teiches*

Uuuuups soviel Diskussionen wollte ich gar nicht auslösen, sorry !!
Hab doch nur mal meine Meinung abgegeben 
Gruß Anne


----------

